# Homemade rabbit scale



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 8, 2014)

Made this rabbit scale today from things I already owned : a fish scale from my tackle box that I got at a dollar store (Weighs up to 13 lbs), a toy baby chain link that my kids used when they were little, and a free canvass bag my son brought home from a conference. Let bunny hop in bag, hooked it to the scale and voila! He weighed 4 lbs.


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 8, 2014)

That's a neat idea! I wish I had the supplies to do it myself


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 8, 2014)

I would have liked to make my own, but I gave in and bought a simple kitchen scale


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 8, 2014)

I've used a kitchen scale before but had trouble keeping the rabbit in place and some of my breeds are too big. Rabbit suspended in a bag can't go very far


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 8, 2014)

Neat idea!  Keeps the rabbit in one place for sure


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2014)

Brilliant! A fish de-liar, bag and a rabbit!


----------

